
Rivian 2021 Electric SUV - skolos
https://www.motortrend.com/news/2021-rivian-r1s-ev-electric-suv-first-look-review/
======
decasteve
> Like Tesla, Rivian will collect data from its customers' cars and push over-
> the-air software updates based on what it learns.

I still don’t like this trend towards every product we own collecting data on
us.

~~~
myself248
That's why I'm looking forward to the Bollinger Motors e-truck. It's as stone-
simple as it can be, while still hauling around a mindboggling pile of angry
pixies.

~~~
52-6F-62
I hadn't heard of them yet. The front of the chassis isn't my favourite, but
that thing looks surprisingly great.

If it's that economical, can take a beating haul a lot of anything it will be
amazing.

Would definitely interest me if I moved out of the city.

(Though I had to chuckle a little because the bulk of the upper body
frame/rollbars look like something my dad half-assedly would put together on a
weekend—only at first look, mind! [https://www.bollingermotors.com/#image-
gallery-64](https://www.bollingermotors.com/#image-gallery-64))

------
devy
This piece is dated November 2018, please update title with a year tag
"(2018)".

------
throw0101a
_Fully Charged_ episode on it:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxJEfb4lw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxJEfb4lw)

~~~
ricardobeat
Note: no car action in the video, it’s a motor show interview.

~~~
leesec
No car action anywhere that I can find.

~~~
7e
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DQtgw0kZRZI](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DQtgw0kZRZI)
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxJEfb4lw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxJEfb4lw)

~~~
leesec
These are both marketing videos. I mean a person actually driving one.

------
leesec
As someone working in automotive-tech, this company is still vaporware in my
mind. I hope it is a success as I am a fan of EV's but until I see a single
Rivian doing anything I'd be very skeptical of a 2021 release date.

Would also probably be willing to bet more than 100k Rivian vehicles never get
produced.

~~~
DoubleCribble
Agreed. Unless GM swoops in and rebrands it as the Cadillac SUV.

~~~
DoubleCribble
My bad. It was Ford that just swooped in!

------
bryanlarsen
Seeing a lot of "Model X competitor" announcements from companies just 2 weeks
after Tesla announces a massive drop in Model S & X sales. There used to be a
good sized market for $90K electric SUV's when there was no decent
competition, but when there are high quality $40K electric SUV's available
from Kia and coming from Tesla, the "model X competitor" market is going to be
a bloodbath for a bunch of companies.

~~~
maxmcd
The $90K+ SUV market in the US is huge. Tons of market share to take from many
brands.

------
yumraj
Those headlights.... But why???

Everything else looks great BTW.

~~~
pmilla1606
To differentiate themselves I think. I didn't like them at first either but
they grew on me.

Car design is tricky - you have to design for peoples tastes 5+ years in the
future.

(I know nothing about car design)

~~~
dmix
Standing out for the sake of standing out is the biggest problem with the
design of electric cars.

I don't see why they have to be made "unusual" or atypical looking just
because it doesn't have a gas-fuelled engine.

~~~
freehunter
Tesla went in the opposite direction, the anti-Prius design. Maybe it was
intentional, but when I see a Tesla on the road (in the Midwest, not super
common like in California), I have to really look at it while I ask myself "is
that a Tesla?" because from some angles it could be a Jaguar, a BMW, an Audi,
any generic luxury car. Nothing about it screams "look at me!", it seems
designed to blend in.

There's nothing wrong with that approach, just presenting you with a counter-
point. One of the most successful EVs on the market is intentionally designed
to stand out in a crowd (the Prius) while another is (I think intentionally)
designed to _not_ stand out.

------
turtlesdown
So far their PR has been exceptionally successful. Hopefully they bring their
vehicles to market and they warrant some of the hype that is growing.

